# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Gravel tyyppinen pyörä 157cm naiselle

## nteee

Etsin gravelia tai muuta reissupyörää. Olen aika lyhyt eli 157 cm pitkä ja tämä tuottaa haasteita pyörän etsinnässä. Tuntuu, että monet mallit on suunniteltu pidemmille. Onko suosituksia ?  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Eipä ole paljon vaihtoehtoja ja nekin varmaan myyty loppuun, mutta tässä yksi suoratankoinen vähän kysyttyyn suuntaan, italialaiset valitsevat pyöriinsä pieniäkin runkoja, niin ja tämäkin vasta kesäkuun lopussa.

https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/bi...2-dama-vm-2021

----------


## Puskis

Tällä hetkellä pyörän löytäminen on haastavaa kaiken pituisille. Kyllä monilla valmistajilla näyttäisi runkokoot menevän jonnekin alkaen 150cm pitkille, mutta se on ehkä totta, että pyörät on alunalkaen suunniteltu pidemmille ja sitten ne pienet rungot vain skaalataan pienemmiksi. Toisilla valmistajilla asiaan on ehkä kiinnitetty enemmän huomiota ja pienissä rungoissa on myös pienempi kiekkokoko. Ite en varmaan suosittelisi ainakaan pyörää, joka käyttää 700c-kiekkoja.

Foxcompissa on ainakin pieniä Surly Stragglereita ja Salsa Vayoja runkoina ja kasaavat kyllä toiveiden mukaan. Ei oo halpaa tietenkään.
https://foxcomp.fi/surly-straggler-frameset-650b-black
https://foxcomp.fi/salsa-vaya-frameset-2017

Ehkä jo liian pieni Disc Trucker
https://foxcomp.fi/surly-disc-trucker-2016-frameset-26

----------

